# I need help deciding on a new smoker: Kamado, WSM or Landmann Vert???



## smokingirl2 (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, I've read all the reviews, suggestions, criticisms. I think my head is about to explode! I started out thinking I would get an electric smoker but I've since tossed that idea out the window because of all the complaints of the heating element failing. So then I switched to a vertical gas smoker. Costco has a Landman 38" two drawer smoker for $250. Great deal! Buuuuuut, now I'm thinking charcoal. Costco also has a Kamado for $550. Although I know next to nothing about this one other than that it's close to the BGE.  I'm so confused! My three top contenders are as follows:

Landman 38" two drawer gas smoker - $250 at Costco

Kamado (don't know anything else) - $550 at Costco

Weber Smokey Mtn 22.5" - $300 everywhere

Suggestions? Comments? Help??? Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Every smoker has a learning curve

IMHO....

Electric Smokers are easy to learn on and the most forgiving

Lots of guys use  Propane smokers with great success.  Smoking at lower temps can be a little tricky

Weber Smokey Mountain is a great smoker to learn on and smoke with

Kamado is built a little different than the BGE, but the same concept.  Big learning curve, especially if it's your first smoker

My Opinion Only, and you may find others that agree and disagree

I own (3) MES 40's and a Traeger Texas(Clone) for a reason

Simple to operate.....

TJ


----------



## justin85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have the WSM 22.5 in and I love it easy to control temp and plenty big enough for me.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, my leading contenders have now changed (thanks to all the forums). I'm now thinking either the new MES40 or the WSM 22.5". I'm intimidated by all the modifications people are making on the MES40s. I just want to put it together and have it work. Period!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 4, 2012)

I started out with an ECB. because it was cheap and a good unit to learn on, I wasn't about to purchase a $300-$500 smoker till I kinda figured out what I was doing. I along with many others have started this way and have turned out some great food with them,heck even the very popular UDS is pretty much an improved version of the lil R2D2.I have smoked ribs-butts,brisket and bacon-even once I became a sausagemaker I was hanging that in mine.There a great smoker for the new person that wants to test the TBS to start out with. I ended up with 2 of them before building my UDS to the specs that I needed my smoker to have. How many will you be feeding on a regular smoke? What types of foods will you be smoking? Do you really want Electric or Gas?? good luck in your search.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 4, 2012)

desertlites said:


> I started out with an ECB. because it was cheap and a good unit to learn on, I wasn't about to purchase a $300-$500 smoker till I kinda figured out what I was doing. I along with many others have started this way and have turned out some great food with them,heck even the very popular UDS is pretty much an improved version of the lil R2D2.I have smoked ribs-butts,brisket and bacon-even once I became a sausagemaker I was hanging that in mine.There a great smoker for the new person that wants to test the TBS to start out with. I ended up with 2 of them before building my UDS to the specs that I needed my smoker to have. How many will you be feeding on a regular smoke? What types of foods will you be smoking? Do you really want Electric or Gas?? good luck in your search.


Uhhhhhh, I don't even know what you just wrote... So sorry, but ECB, UDS? My problem is that I don't know what I want. I want the ease and simplicity of an electric or gas but with the amazing flavor of a charcoal smoker. We're a family of 5 but like to entertain. I won't be making enormous amounts of food but don't want to go too small for fear of not having enough space when needed. Ribs, butt, chicken, the usual.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 4, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Every smoker has a learning curve
> 
> IMHO....
> 
> ...


IMHO??? I see I'm going to have to learn an entirely new vocabulary here:) Thanks for the advice! I'm seriously considering the new MES40.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 4, 2012)

lol IMHO is about a decade old internet abbreviation. means In MY Humble Opinion. that one isn't as unique as the rest of the 500 abbreviation on here!  good luck with them.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 4, 2012)

It sounds as though the MES will suite your needs. And as time go's and you need to add to the collection that upright vertical will look cool standing along side all the others. Good luck Gal and enjoy the addiction.


----------



## mr500 (Jun 4, 2012)

SmokinGirl2 said:


> Uhhhhhh, I don't even know what you just wrote... So sorry, but ECB, UDS? My problem is that I don't know what I want. I want the ease and simplicity of an electric or gas but with the amazing flavor of a charcoal smoker. We're a family of 5 but like to entertain. I won't be making enormous amounts of food but don't want to go too small for fear of not having enough space when needed. Ribs, butt, chicken, the usual.


ECB~~~El Cheapo Brinkman..Looks like R2D2.  Do a search

UDS~~~Ugly Drum Smoker..These are made from 55 gallon drums. Great builds. Do a search.

IMHO~~ In My Humble Opinion.....

I have the 22.5 WSM. And I LOVE IT. Nothing to modify as it comes ready out of the box. But she will burn a lil hot till you get her seasoned in with a few smokes.

I like the 22.5 and charcoal/wood chunks.. Set it and forget it!!!!! Cooks loads of food. I have had up to 8 butts on mine at one time. Awesome smoker!!!

_But no matter what you get, buy you a GOOD thermometer with probes such as the maverick ET-732. You can monitor food AND smoker temps at same time. Invaulable tool to say the least. The factory temp gauges are worth NOTHINGGGGGGGG.._

Mike


----------



## ahakohda (Jun 4, 2012)

My opinion is one sided since I only have 18" wsm. But I can talk how good this smoker is all day long. First smoke I did was two chicken halfs at lower grate and ribs at the top. I only had one thermometer with probe so for smoker temperature I used stock gauge. 

I used minion method for coals along with 2 good chunks of hickory wood. As temperature raised I was closing vents one by one and when it reached 240-ish I had small opening at the bottom vent (2 others were shut) and small opening at the top. After I shut all bottom holes temp stayed at 240-ish for 8 hours.

Chicken halfs were 165 in about 2 1/2  - 3 hours. Ribs I did straight 6 hours no foiling or spraying and they were as good as it gets.

I do have electronic controller and will check it next week.


----------



## smokingirl2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to answer my questions! Greatly appreciated:)


----------

